# nipple



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

went to tge nipple yesterday looking for a bill fish. it didn't happen goi.g to have to get some help just cant get a billfish on my on but at least we got one mahi


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

It will come just got to put in the time. sometimes it comes easy sometimes you have to go all day . Heard a couple caught and seen a big blue hooked up right next to us and she put on a show!!!!


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

what boat were y'all in we probably saw you we got there at 7 and trolled to about 230 we were in a 21 foot centerconsol with green top


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

I've found persistence, skill and shear luck! Caught my first red, after targeting stricly reds for weeks, while fishing for bait


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

MissKristy said:


> what boat were y'all in we probably saw you we got there at 7 and trolled to about 230 we were in a 21 foot centerconsol with green top


31 contender ,purple hull ,black top.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Just gotta put in the time, be ready to throw various lures/ baits out, and play with your speeds. 

And PRAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

You need some more of my lures in your spread


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

need something different that for sure


----------

